# [RISOLTO] nuovo install - problemi con mr X

## johnnystuff

Premetto che è da un po' che non uso gentoo e sono un po' arruginito. Qualche mese fa ho assemblato un pc nuovo e finalmente ho trovato un po' di tempo per ritornare a gentoo ma mi scontro con vecchi problemi e qualcuno nuovo. Questo riguardante X è nuovo perchè prima non avevo schede con accelerazione 3d da smanettare. Ma qui siamo ancora lontani dal farlo ^^

In ogni caso la scheda è una ATI Radeon HD4770 e sto provando ad usare i driver free "radeonhd" perchè ho letto che vanno benone e anche perchè gli ati-drivers a detta di portage non andavano bene. In poche parole risultavano bloccati e non ho voluto provare a smanettare con pakage.keywords per installare versioni di xorg o altro non stable. 

Quindi: ho seguito la guida passo passo e ho in make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd" e solo quello +xorg-server-1.7.6, ho aggiustato hal, copiato le policy e creato il file di conf via X -configure, per cui quello che scrivo si riferisce a quello che succede quando provo a dare "X -config /root/xorg.conf.new"

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) RADEONHD(0): RHDHdmiInit: unknown HDMI output type

 

a cui segue una bella schermata nera senza niente di niente, nè puntatore del mouse (che è usb come la tastiera) nè alternative a un bel ctrl-alt-bksp

Questo il file incriminato:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

non posto il /var/log/Xorg.0.log perchè lunghissimo e soprattutto perchè non contiene errori ma solo alcuni warning sui fonts all'inizio

se mi aiutate a rientrare in casa gentoo ve ne sarei grato   :Wink: Last edited by johnnystuff on Sun Apr 25, 2010 9:31 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ago

direi che se usi xorg con hal non devi mettere xorg.conf.

Prova ad eliminarlo, se hai altri problemi posta il log di X, ovviamente quando lo starti senza xorg.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## johnnystuff

ehm........ già aprire X senza xorg.conf per le mie abitudini è una cosa poco comprensibile   :Shocked: 

se ti riferisci a dare startx e basta mi da altri errori e non esce neanche la schermata nera. Ci sono warning vari dovuti al fatto che prova a caricare i moduli ati, vesa, fbdev senza trovarli. Il messaggio per tutti è "no drivers available" seguito da "Fatal server error: no screen found". 

Se ti riferisci a qualcos'altro sei pregato di trattarmi come un noob della prima ora.  :Razz: 

----------

## ago

è normale che prova a caricare altro, posta il log che lo si controlla  :Wink: 

cmq se vuoi trovare driver abbastanza aggiornati prova anche git-sources o gentoo-sources-2.6.33

----------

## johnnystuff

i git-sources sono tutti masked, se possibile almeno per il momento vorrei evitare. questo è il log dello startx nudo e crudo:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Loader magic: 0x7c1bc0
> 
> (II) Module ABI versions:
> 
> 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
> ...

 

----------

## ago

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> i git-sources sono tutti masked, se possibile almeno per il momento vorrei evitare

 

Il problema è che nel kernel stabile (.32-r7) non c'e un driver aggiornato

o smascheri i git o gentoo-sources..fai tu

----------

## johnnystuff

allora, io ho syncato questo pomeriggio e ho come gentoo-sources il 2.6.31-r10 non il 2.6.32 ma a parte questo trovo strano che i driver free non supportino la mia scheda che non è assolutamente di ultima generazione ma ha quasi un anno di vita. In ogni caso se me lo dici tu ci credo. Però a questo punto vorrei fare un passo indietro. Volevo installare i radeonhd perchè avevo letto che funzionano bene, ora mi chiedo su che schede funzionino bene se la mia non è supportata. Quindi magari tornerei a tuffarmi nel girone dei dannATI con l'opzione "ati-drivers", sempre per dare la priorità a un sistema senza unmask o altro che sia sotto ~amd64

Il problema a questo punto cambia ed è che se provo a dare un emerge -pv ati-drivers mi dice che è bloccato da xorg-1.7.0

Ora: io ho xorg-1.7.6. Insomma come mai mi da gli ati-drivers come bloccati? non credo si tratti di una questione di smascheramento, mi sbaglio?

In ogni caso se ago o altri hanno esperienza di radeon HD4xxx e vuole suggerirmi se andare avanti con i radeonhd o con gli ati-drivers ne sarei molto lieto ^^

edit: tanto perchè non avevo nulla da perdere ho provato a lanciare un emerge -C xorg-server-1.7.0 con l'ovvio risultato che mi dice che non è installato. Inoltre meglio specificare che gli ati-drivers non si portano dietro lo xorg-server-1.7.0 quindi....... da dove salta fuori sto blocco??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

stai facendo un po di confusione..ma hai marcato nel kernel il supporto ad ati radeon nell sezione dri?

----------

## johnnystuff

okok lo ammetto, già sentivo odore di niubbata della madonna e mi sa che così è stato. Pensavo che la flag "radeonhd" facesse installare a xorg il necessario per far funzionare il tutto ma........ ecco la niubbata: dovevo emergere anche gli xf86-video-ati   :Razz: 

dopodichè startx mi dava un errore relativo a un xterm non trovato, l'ho emerso (si è portato dietro un po' di fonts) e........ X funzia   :Laughing: 

prima di mettere risolto vedo di andare avanti un attimo con i WM e vedere se il dri/3d funzicano a dovere.

graize ago per ora, ma non credo finisca qui   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

si in effetti avevo dimenticato di consigliarti di installare tutto e startare xdm.

Oramai da org 1.6 devi emergere altra roba altrimenti non parte..

----------

## johnnystuff

ammetto di non averci speso ancora neanche 1 minuto, ma installando kde stanotte ho visto che l'accelerazione 3d non va. eppure glxinfo dava il dri come attivo, ma non so bene come smanettare con i vari parametri del driver visto che non c'è più il xorg.conf!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

qual è il file di config per X adesso? o devo guardare in quelli di kdm/xdm/kde per abilitare lil 3d? ora come ora il menu start è completamente illegibile. come si dice quando è composto da una specie di griglia a quadretti bianchi e blu?  :Razz: 

edit: altra piccola questione: ho configurato kdm in modo da partire all'avvio, e infatti all'avvio parte ma se per qualche ragione torno alla shell e provo ad avviarlo con startx non va, mi riparte la finestra di test con qualche sessione di xterm, come era prima di emergere kde/kdm. Ora credo che ciò sia dovuto al fatto che startx cerca un xorg.conf ma non lo trova. Giusto? Come devo procedere per poter avviare kde anche via-startx? non credo sia normale riavviare xdm ogni volta per entrare in kde   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

non ho mai avuto la felice idea di comprare un' ati, cmq prova con qualche kernel più recente.

Per il resto non ho capito il problema...che vuol dire ritorni alla shell?

----------

## johnnystuff

ago sapevo che non era la scelta più felice quella di prendere una ati ma ormai esistono solo quelle se hai un budget per la scheda video inferiore ai 10.000 euro  :Laughing: 

poi sempre per non puntare il dito contro nessuno, l'ho provata su svariate distro (kubuntu, suse, sabayon) e in tutte queste non c'è stato da fare altro che installare gli ati-drivers che funzionano benissimo. Peccato che abbia svariati altri motivi per non restare su quelle distro  :Wink: 

So che in gentoo nulla è da dare per scontato ma per queste ragioni non credo sia un problema di ati-drivers. Cmq per ora quelli sono sempre bloccati dal fantomatico xorg-1.7.0 che non ho e sto sempre usando i radeonhd. Il kernel supporta la mia scheda ed è compilato correttamente per quanto riguarda dri e supporto alle radeon, e anche i driver xf86-video-ati non dovrebbero aver problemi con la mia scheda. 

Ora le questioni sono 2: o i driver sono compilati male o manca qualche cosa al file di conf di xorg, che ancora non ho capito qual'è.   :Rolling Eyes: 

glxgears funziona ma non mi da il magico numerillo, glxinfo dice "dri: yes" sullo screen in uso.

----------

## ago

se il *-sources sono slotted che ti costa provare un kernel più recente?

----------

## johnnystuff

ok sto emergendo i git-sources-2.6.34-r5

spero di poter usare il .config dei gentoo-sources (più piccoli aggiustamenti). se c'è qualcosa in particolare che devo abilitare oltre le solite voci dimmelo pliz  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

personalmente ti consiglio di lasciar stare il config vecchio, ma di modificare direttamente quello di default dei git-s

Ricordati il supporto ad ati in DRI  :Smile: 

----------

## johnnystuff

lol

tutto esattamente ccome prima. Faccio che postarti questi:

#cat .config | grep RADEON

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

#CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS is not set <---- questo dovrebbe essere un nuovo driver che viene consigliato di non abilitare dall'help

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

#cat .config | grep DRM

CONFIG_DRM=y

........

continuo a chiedermi se non sarebbe meglio riuscire a sbloccare gli ati-drivers e ricompilare xorg con "fglrx" invece che radeonhd   :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s: quando dicevo "ritornare alla shell" intendevo killare kde con crtl-alt-bksp e provare a riavviarlo con startx. posso anche insistere con la domanda sul file di conf di X che non è più xorg.conf? grassie  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

prova a usare radeon anzicchè radeonhd

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

e ricompila il tutto con 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

cosi stai piu sicuro che tutte le modifiche vengano abilitate

----------

## johnnystuff

bo, ho deciso che funiziona tutto bene ora metto risoltto e amen

in fondo glxinfo dice che il rendering è attivo, glxgears viaggia sui 450 FPS, le applicazioni non sono pixellate e non ci sono disturbi grafici di nessun tipo, anche se non ho ancora testato dei contenuti 3d veri e propri. Il problema c'è solo sul menu K ed è una cosa che mi era successa anche con qualche altra distro, non ricordo se sabayon o kubuntu. Poi, dopo un po' si era sistemato tutto da solo, forse dopo aver smanettato un po' con i settaggi di kwin......   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cmq X funziona e i driver anche. Fine. 3d RISOLTO grazie ago   :Laughing: 

----------

## ago

si ma leggendo e chiedendo ho scoperto che i radeonhd sono da evitare...hai cambiato impostazioni???

----------

## johnnystuff

no, dopo la compilazione dei git-sources non ho fatto molto, al limite qualche smanacciata nei "settings" di kde ma nulla di che. Non ho tux da far scivolare sul pancione ma a me sembra che i radeonhd qua vadano benone. Che avrebbero che non va? I radeon hanno il supporto al dri e l'accelerazione 3d?

In settimana provo a incasinarmi la vita con compiz, e a verificare che il 3d sia davvero a posto.

----------

## ago

Con *ago88 wrote:*   

> hai cambiato impostazioni???

 

intendevo dire se hai cambiato radeonhd con radeon e provato quelli...

----------

## johnnystuff

no, sono andato avanti coi radeonhd. come ti dicevo quel problema era un falso problema. sinceramente credo sia dovuto a qualche comportamento bizzarro di Kwin che ci mette un po' ad abituarsi all'accelerazione 3d. Mi era successa la stessa cosa mi pare con Kubuntu, installavo gli ati-drivers ma il menu K e il pannello restavano quasi illeggibili (mentre tutte le altre applicazioni non avevano il minimo problema), poi dopo 1-2-3 gg poco per volta tutte le icone, ombre, shading, alfa e blablabla andavano a posto. E così è stato anche qui. Ora è tutto perfetto e posso dire che i radeonhd funzionano a meraviglia. Qualche piccolissimo problemino con il javascript nelle pagine web, ma si parla di cose minimali che non sono neanche sicuro siano colpa dei driver video o di qualche bug di firefox/gentoo...... in pratica quando apro dei menu in javascript in qualche pagina web ho dei rapidissimi refresh dell'intera pagina, è una cosa che flesha un po' gli occhi ma non è che lo faccia 20 volte al minuto quindi tutto sommato sopportabile. 

radeonhd su RadeonHD4770 promossi   :Laughing: 

----------

## ago

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> poi dopo 1-2-3 gg poco per volta tutte le icone, ombre, shading, alfa e blablabla andavano a posto

 

detto cosi sembra un motore che si sta assestando  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## johnnystuff

a volte bisogna rassegnarsi al fatto che le verità ultime dell'universo sono insondabili   :Shocked: 

la cosa mi sembrò bizzarra già l'altra volta che mi era successa. stavo provando a installare distro varie per vedere se c'erano problemi con i famosi ati-drivers, allora mi buttai su quelle binarie e "commerciali" per partire dal più facile. Funzionavano tutte con semplici click o install dei pacchetti ufficiali. Solo con kubuntu quel problema dei menu e pannello a quadrettoni. Io ho imputato la questione all'accelerazione 3d e per prova ho installato (sempre su kubuntu) compiz. Appena passato a compiz il privilegio di "gestire gli effetti" di kde, il problema è scomparso all'avvio successivo. Ma compiz mi dava altri problemi e non avevo voglia di smanettare allora son tornato a far gestire gli effetti a kwin. Il problema si è ripresentato (anche se in forma minore, non su tutto il menu ma solo sulle icone). Visto che sapevo che non avrei continuato a usare quella distro ho lasciato perdere gli smadonnamenti e l'ho usata ancora per un po' così com'era....... dopo 2-3 gg e relativi riavvii era tutto andato a posto.

Bene, mi rendo conto che detta così è appena meno vaga del 4o segreto di fatima, ma tant'è   :Laughing: 

----------

